
America in Decline: Why Germans Think We're Insane - lotusleaf1987
http://www.alternet.org/module/printversion/149324
======
iwwr
Let's remember that the Tea Party was founded by Ron Paul, not Glenn Beck or
Sarah Palin. It has become a popular political movement and therefore has
drawn in a bunch of hangers-on who want to exploit its popularity. Let's judge
the movement by their general principles (lower taxes, lower public spending,
rejection of the bailouts), not by particular affinities some members may
have.

 _The piece continues with the sobering assessment that America’s actual
unemployment rate isn’t really 10 percent, but close to 20 percent when we
factor in the number of people who have stopped looking for work._

This is true everywhere. If you want a better metric, check out the actual
proportion of the population in active employment. The unemployment rate is a
statistical trick: if people become discouraged and stop looking for work, it
may appear that unemployment is going down.

As an aside, all non-wage benefits that employees receive (like free dental
plan or paid vacations) are eventually subtracted from their own pockets. To
an employer, wage is just one of the costs of maintaining an employee. More
"benefits" just means the employee pays more out of his pocket and takes home
less money.

~~~
jaxtapose
> This is true everywhere.

Not quite. Other nations have easier access to understanding how many people
are unemployed due to unemployment benefits being so readily available. Look
at Australia as an example. Anybody can qualify for benefits and it doesn't
expire. On top of that they will pay for training and education.

> As an aside, all non-wage benefits that employees receive (like free dental
> plan or paid vacations) is eventually subtracted from their own pockets.

I think you missed the point of the article. Europe pays dramatically less,
and receives dramatically more.

Europe spends "9 percent of GNP on medical" and receives nearly 100% coverage
on all health insurance.

USA spends "between 15 to 16 percent of GNP on medical" and has 80% basic
coverage and 60% dental insurance. On top of that 20% of the population have
access to basic rights of first world nations like sick leave, and roughly 15%
of the population has to use food stamps to get buy.

Your assertion of having to pay more to get more is flatly wrong.

~~~
iwwr
The ideas "medical insurance" and "medical care" should not be conflated.
Insurance is a policy against rare, but devastating events. For everything
else, a consumer is expected to pay retail prices or take out a subscription
plan.

Consider the case of car insurance. Do you think you'd need to have an
insurance company to pay for oil changes, flat tires or car wash services? If
there is a broad policy where the insurance company is obliged to pay for
everything, costs would tend to go up because the consumer is suddenly out of
the loop (he doesn't have to economize).

The other strange idea is ensuring "pre-existing conditions", which is used as
an avenue for free healthcare. At the very least don't call it insurance.

~~~
jaxtapose
> Consider the case of car insurance.

A car is a luxury. Health is a right. Keep your examples apples to apples,
thanks.

------
kaffiene
I think it's telling that the Hacker News crowd has almost nothing to say
about this article. America is burning. The elite don't care.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
That sums it up very well.

